# Riddle of Ice Cream revealed FINALLY!!!



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Edelweiss has a statement on her page : Life without a maltese is like summer without ice cream. I made a comment on that months ago. All summer I was without ice cream because I didn't have a maltese. Now I have ice cream and I am here to introduce you to:

Carley Rose:celebrate - firewor:sHa_banana::clap::aktion033::chili:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

She is precious! Congratulations!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

OMG! She is adorable! And I love her name!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my!! What a precious little girl!!! Congratulations !! I love her name also!!!!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

She is adorable. :wub: Congratulations.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaay! Congratulations!
Carley Rose is just beautiful! Look at those big eyes!
How old is she? Is she settling in okay?
Can't wait to see more photos and hear all about her! :aktion033:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Yay! Congrats!! She is so adorable! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh my goodness!! I'm so happy for you!! Carly Rose is sooo gorgeous :wub:
More pics please!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG! She is so precious. You must be :cloud9:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for your sweet comments. She is 12 weeks old. She is as sweet as a rose and as live as a firecracker.

She is on Instagram under janehdog. I'm still working on a facebook page.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is GORGEOUS! Congratulations. :cheer:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Congratulations, Jane. She is gorgeous. I bet you're overjoyed and super excited. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

I do love ice cream, she is just beautiful!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ohhhhh!!!! A sweet beautiful puppy!!! :wub: ....be still my heart.....


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Yay!!!!! Im so happy for you and darling Carley Rose!!!! She is better than ice cream! Can't wait to watch her grow up . She is so adorable :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She is so lovely!!!!!!
I am an ice-cream freak, but I love maltese more than ice-cream. 
Who is the breeder? Her pigment is fantastic! Please tell us more about her.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh- oh -oh how cute.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Sandi, I was cracking up when you commented on ice cream. I just knew you would be the one to spill the beans since your siggie was the key to the riddle.

I do love ice cream too but she is much better. I got her from Divine Maltese but she was co-bred with Grace Maltese. Dee Dee and Jackson are her parents.

About her...she is a good eater, as live as a firecracker, sweet as a rose, loves to chew the zipper on her tent, and does not require a microphone to be heard, lol! The whole family is head over heels in love with her. She is my fourth maltese in the past 32 years. I love her!!!
Oh and she just climbed out of her xpen. Time to order a cover. I may need some really challenging toys for her. Any suggestions?


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I knew it was a new puppy!!!!

Congrats  She is adorable :tender:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats, What a doll!!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Jane, she's a doll! I'm so very happy for you. Can't wait to see all of her pictures on Instagram. Congratulations, give Carley Rose a big kids from me, Dom & Ben. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Meilerca (Dec 16, 2012)

Congrats!!!! I am happy for you!!! I want a lil girl puppy sooo bad!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome to the family sweet Carley  ! You are too cute!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Soooo HAPPY for you!.. Your little Carley Rose is an absolute darlin' little girl!

ENJOY! ENJOY! ENJOY!!!!:chili:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank you thank you thank you!!! I just love this little bundle of fluff!
Beatriz, I did get photos on Instagram (janehdog) and Facebook: Carley Rose the maltese.
Carley ate her first raw Stella and Chewy's 1/2 patty and loved it. She had already tried the freeze dried. And she loves her kibble too. She figured out the Bob-a-lot in seconds....genuis puppy!!! hehe


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

She is too cute for words! Congratulations!!!


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

What a gorgeous little girl. Congratulations. Will be following her grow up on Instagram for sure ☺🐶


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Yay! She is absolutely adorable!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Love her!! She is a doll!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG she is just adorable I got goose bumps! Love the name too!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I would say, looking at her picture, that you got the flavor "Cream de' la Cream!"


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

That should read creme de la creme!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Carley is simply gorgeous!!!! She takes my breath away!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Carley she is awesome. I love that picture. I found a little ball for cats that has an opening for kibble. They push it around with their nose to get the food out.
Food toys I love them. Makes them think and work for their food.

Looking for more pictures of this sweet thing.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

WHAT A CUTIE!!!! I just liked her page on Facebook too, so I can enjoy more pix of this precious little fluff nugget!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

What an ADORABLE little girl! Congratulations! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for such sweet comments!! Speaking of ice cream....if I would have had time, I thought I would enter her in the costume contest as ice cream....LOL!!!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh, my. I'm in love! :wub::wub: Carley Rose is absolutely precious. I love the hot pink.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Puppy fever!!!!! Way too cute.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

*Cure!!*



Cyndilou said:


> Puppy fever!!!!! Way too cute.


 
You know that there is only 1 cure for puppy fever!!! Let's see--if I cure my Puppy Fever--that would make me having 3 fluffs, a chi-ha-ha and 6 cats!! I could do that in a heartbeat, but I don't think Hubby would go for it...


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Daisy's Mommie, I think you need another pet, lol. You can tell your hubby it followed you home. =)


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

puppydoll said:


> Edelweiss has a statement on her page : Life without a maltese is like summer without ice cream. I made a comment on that months ago. All summer I was without ice cream because I didn't have a maltese. Now I have ice cream and I am here to introduce you to:
> 
> Carley Rose:celebrate - firewor:sHa_banana::clap::aktion033::chili:



What a doll! she's a sweet as ice cream! Better yet, no calories!


----------



## Gabbee (Feb 12, 2013)

Adorable I trust she is fitting right in.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Just really happy for you! Carley Rose is beautiful and the best kind of ice cream ever!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, she's so cute, and I love her name!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I love her already, WAY better than ice cream! Congratulations, I'm SO excited for you !!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jane - Carley Rose is adorable. :wub::wub: Just the look I love and as you knew from Sandi's thread I LOVE ice cream. In fact I make my own...wonder if I could plug in my Cuisinart and come out with some Carley Rose. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Congrats, on your beautiful little girl. She sounds like a handful -- again like an icecream cone on a hot day...you don't know what to do first to contain it. :blink::cloud9:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for your sweet :wub:remarks!! She is much better than ice cream and I am burning calories with her :aktion033:. She is a tad of a handful :blink:....But there are the times she is an angel :innocent:.....when she is sleeping,:HistericalSmiley:
She is also a bundle of joy, mixed with persistence and tenacity. A variety pack :heart:!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What a sweetheart! :wub:
Congrats! All though I must say that she looks even sweeter than ice cream!


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

Omg she's so cute!


----------

